# Preventative worming & mite treatment???



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Whats everyones opinion on preventative worming treatment & mite spray for cockatiels ???
Do you recommend using them as a preventative .. If yes.. what frequency???


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No you should never do anything 'Preventatively' Always treat or address a problem as needed.

Cockatiels can get tapeworms...this can be after a red mite attack. If suspected it is best have a vet do a fecal exam or float. Many mites/lice can be visually seen by inspecting the bird.

The downside of a worming is that if there is a heavy infestion in the gut of the bird the worming can cause an impaction, and if you do not know what to look for the bird can die of secondary problems.

The downside of treating for mites, is if you are careless with the application and the bird inhales it, you have a dead bird within hours.

It is far better to know what is wrong first, and the proper course of treatment including side effects or things that can go wrong.


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Susanne, once again, thanks for the great advise.. much appreciated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Tieltale,

You are welcome 

I learned the hard way when worming a bunch of birds it is best under vet supervision, and to know what side affects to look for. If infestation id bad there can be a major blockage which can put pressure on the organs internally. The swellin can be so bad I had one birds abdomen exploded open and it died. A frak occurance I was told, but can happen. Worming it stress internally and has to be address. A parasite infestion affects the intestinal mucousa, which is also the barrier (simple terms) for a healthy immune system, and healthy intestinal flora. Parasite such as worms are attached when feeding inside the bird, and with treatment they release and there is slight bleeding thus, a secondary problem of anemia. If infestation is real bad there could be major internal bleeding.

External parasites are easier to deal with and less risky.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have just had to worm my sons tiel and I did my two at the same time as they have been caged together two weeks. His was diagnosed by fecal exam. I will watch them all closely after this info. Thanks Susanne


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Di dee1, your welcome.

have him checked after your treatment is done, especially the blood to see if he is anemic or not. Also the worming is stressful, and the intestinal flora can get way out of wack, so I would suggest giving probiotics during treatment up til a week afterwards.


----------

